# Can I build a wall out of 4x4x8's?



## steve-19 (Oct 26, 2010)

I want to separate a basement room (10x18) into two 10x9 rooms. I did a search and found nothing on building wood walls. I basically want to take 21 4x4x8's and nail them to each other, and screw the first one into the floor with concrete screws. Then screw the last couple into the ceiling, or possibly leave a 1 foot gap so both sides are heated properly without running more duct-work. Is there a flaw to this design?


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

They will warp and check.


----------



## steve-19 (Oct 26, 2010)

even if i paint it with dry-block? Or seal it?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Why would you do that VS framing a wall with 2x4's ??


----------



## steve-19 (Oct 26, 2010)

I've never done framing or drywall before, seems like it would take me longer to do the drywall


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

steve-19 said:


> I've never done framing or drywall before, seems like it would take me longer to do the drywall


nobody has until the first time. Your method will be more expensive and generally considered to be less attractive than a simply dividing wall made of 2X4 and drywall.


----------



## steve-19 (Oct 26, 2010)

I was also thinking of taking 2 4x8 sheets of plywood, building a frame on the floor to mount them in and nailing them to the basement ceiling, and then putting drywall over it... would this suffice?


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

do you need an impregnable wall? There is nothing wrong with building a wall you can't run a car through if you need it. If you don't need it, it is merely a waste of money.

with the plywood, you would still want to run studs at 16" OC. Plywood flexes a lot without support and that means so would the drywall. Your joints would crack with that much flexing.


----------



## Mabc (Aug 1, 2010)

X2 

Just frame out a wall with 2x4's and finish with drywall.


----------



## steve-19 (Oct 26, 2010)

My sister is moving in with my parents while she recovers from surgery, I want to divide a basement room for them for two of her kids to share. I am looking for a dividing privacy wall.

What kind of money would I be looking at if i just did 2x4s and drywall?

I just did the measurements, the room is 13 feet long, but the ductwork comes in at 9' 5", so i would have to drop here (and this is where I would build a door)


----------



## Mabc (Aug 1, 2010)

A picture or a drawn layout of the room would help for us to under stand what you're working with.


----------



## steve-19 (Oct 26, 2010)

Here's pictures of the current room, and what we need done. We want to divide the room in half and install framing for a door + a door under the ductwork

current room (below) The L-shaped thing is ductwork











what we need (below) Drywall right down the middle creating a 10'x13 and an 11'x13' room. We would need a door to access the 11x13 room.










What would be nice (below)... Drywall Down the middle, like above, but also a hallway with drywall down both sides, starting at the ductwork creating a 9.5'x13 and an 11'x13' room.










What we would really want (below)... Drywall the 13' wall, both 21' walls, make the hallway, make two rooms (9.5'x13 and an 11'x13' room)


----------



## Marty S. (Oct 31, 2009)

Steve if you don't want to attempt drywall a popular option is frame the wall and panel it.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

You will be better off building the frame in place rather than on the floor first to account for discrepancies in the plumb and level of your current walls, floor and ceiling that this wall will attach to. 

How long are the kids planning to live in the basement? Moisture, mold and especially radon are important considerations if children will be staying there long-term.


----------



## steve-19 (Oct 26, 2010)

I'd say 6 months to a year.


----------



## steve-19 (Oct 26, 2010)

Marty S. said:


> Steve if you don't want to attempt drywall a popular option is frame the wall and panel it.


I didn't even think about paneling, that's not a bad idea. I'm definitely going to consider that. When I start this job, i'll take before and after pictures


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

If the room is to be used for a bedroom, you need egress: http://www.aacounty.org/IP/Resources/FinishBasementGuide.pdf
http://illowaicc.org/uploadedFiles/Illowa/Codes/Emergency Escape Rescue Openings.pdf
The room also requires heat, natural light and ventilation. A 3' wide hallway is also the minimum safety code.
Gary


----------



## steve-19 (Oct 26, 2010)

Luckily, the room was previously finished, but a drain backed up and the basement flooded and the dry wall and frame had to be ripped down. There is already natural lighting and we need to tap into the duct for heat. The hallway, we are planning will be 3' 7"


----------

